# But...I'm a Canon Guy



## Battou (Dec 13, 2008)

Just bought this beast today

















This Nikkor 50mm F/2...Good, bad in the middle as far as the Nikkor Primes go?

Sorry for pictures that are lackluster even compaired to my usual "new aquisition" photos, Lack of time, Had to take them at work. But anywho, the only real cosmedic issue with it is the paint chips on the Film door, Even the bottom looks clean. Preliminary testing shows perfect working order so I am not to worried.


----------



## Seefutlung (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey, I had an FM a zillion years ago.  It was a good little camera ... but with film the IQ was all about the lens ... all the camera does is hold the film.


----------



## Battou (Dec 13, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> Hey, I had an FM a zillion years ago.  It was a good little camera ... but with film the IQ was all about the lens ... all the camera does is hold the film.



That is why I was asking about How that particular Nikkor 50mm is in comparison to other Nikon lenses


----------



## Seefutlung (Dec 13, 2008)

Battou said:


> That is why I was asking about How that particular Nikkor 50mm is in comparison to other Nikon lenses


 
IIRC, back then Nikon only made one level of lens ... and that level was the best they could make.  Every lens they made was Pro level.  I think you'll fine that Nikkor a very sharp lens.

Gary


----------



## Battou (Dec 13, 2008)

Cool


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 14, 2008)

Awesome camera!

I buy any brand myself(I might be insane ), but am glad to see you venturing into unknown territory.


----------



## Battou (Dec 14, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> Awesome camera!
> 
> I buy any brand myself(I might be insane ), but am glad to see you venturing into unknown territory.



lol, Back when I got back into the swing of things I bought my Canon EF and still shoot it dedicatedly, But over the past couple years I had ben buying just about anything....anything but Nikon :lmao:

I've got Pentaxes, Minoltas, Olympus, Chinon, Leica and then some but one I had just kinda avoided for some reason was Nikon. In fact I was looking at a fair Ricoh with a nice looking Ricoh 50mm 1.7 today as well as a couple of Fujifilms....but I ran out of time (closing time) and the Nikon was closer, far more expencive but closer.


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 14, 2008)

I would be very happy if I got one of these sucks I can't afford it right now.


----------



## Battou (Dec 14, 2008)

Price tag on this one was $150, I paid $116 for it.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 14, 2008)

Battou said:


> lol, Back when I got back into the swing of things I bought my Canon EF and still shoot it dedicatedly, But over the past couple years I had ben buying just about anything....anything but Nikon :lmao:
> 
> I've got Pentaxes, Minoltas, Olympus, Chinon, Leica and then some but one I had just kinda avoided for some reason was Nikon. In fact I was looking at a fair Ricoh with a nice looking Ricoh 50mm 1.7 today as well as a couple of Fujifilms....but I ran out of time (closing time) and the Nikon was closer, far more expencive but closer.


Haha! I stand corrected!!

I am guessing price vs. quality is one of the reasons a lot of us camera collectors haven't gotten many Nikons.

I shoot film mainly with Canons. My main film camera is a AE-1P(28mm, 35mm, 50mm, 35-85mm, and 200mm lenses)and the secondary is a FT-QL(with the 1.4 glass).


----------



## Battou (Dec 14, 2008)

alexkerhead said:


> Haha! I stand corrected!!
> 
> I am guessing price vs. quality is one of the reasons a lot of us camera collectors haven't gotten many Nikons.
> 
> I shoot film mainly with Canons. My main film camera is a AE-1P(28mm, 35mm, 50mm, 35-85mm, and 200mm lenses)and the secondary is a FT-QL(with the 1.4 glass).



Lol yeah, my main camera is the afore mentioned EF (28mm, 35mm 50mm 1.4, 50mm Macro, 85mm, 135mm, 400mm, 100-200mm.) I also Keep an AE-1, TLb and an additional EF handy if needed. Glass is so easy to come by for the Canons, easily replaced should something go dreadfully wrong.


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 15, 2008)

Battou said:


> Just bought this beast today
> This Nikkor 50mm F/2...Good, bad in the middle as far as the Nikkor Primes go?
> Sorry for pictures that are lackluster even compaired to my usual "new aquisition" photos, Lack of time, Had to take them at work. But anywho, the only real cosmedic issue with it is the paint chips on the Film door, Even the bottom looks clean. Preliminary testing shows perfect working order so I am not to worried.



Good looking FM! Great camera, mine still is as good as ever. They seem to last forever with a little care. Your sample looks nice and clean, it's a slightly older S/N than mine. And not a dent in the prism or corners. Great find for sure.
And the F/2.0 is very sharp, one of the better of it's day, and it was a great day for great 50's. Try reversing it for some outstanding macro shots. In Nikon circles the 50 f/2.0 is preferred for this technique on a bellows. Now, you just need to find a good looking MD-12 motor to mate up with it.


----------



## jlykins (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice indeed. I've been looking at FM's lately and I think I'm going to bite the bullet this week and pick one up. Great find!


----------



## Seefutlung (Dec 15, 2008)

The FM in action ... it's hanging off my right hip while covering a fire in San Bernardino, CA


----------



## jlykins (Dec 15, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## compur (Dec 15, 2008)

Good score!  The FM is one of my favorites.

The Nikkor 50mm f/2 is a fine lens.

There's some info on it here:
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/50mm-f2.htm


----------



## Battou (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, I ran a roll of film threw it the other day, should be in tomorrow afternoon. I don't have high hopes for the photos but that is only because I literally went threw a roll in about fifteen minuets just to see what she'll do....it's mostly some monkeyfarting around macros.


----------

